# Lazy Winchester



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Very cute pictures! You always have the best pictures.


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

wow...what photos! You are an amazing photographer..please tell me that this is your profession!.

L.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I love all of the pictures!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

chloe920 said:


> wow...what photos! You are an amazing photographer..please tell me that this is your profession!.
> 
> L.


Thanks! Yes, it is partly my profession. I have a part-time photography business.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what chores?? Sleeping is one of them,right?Great shots!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just wish you could bottle that "cuteness" I would buy stock in the company.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

What do you mean lazy? He looks very busy holding down the edge of that bed and the cushions on the couch.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

It's hard work keeping track of the duck!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He is way too cute!! Let him relax, he's obviously had a tough day!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

You have the best pictures. I love looking at them.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

We have a lot in common - laziness.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just too cute and helping you get the dust bunnies off the floor by laying on them. Nice helper if he does help with the chores. Mine just follow me around getting in the way while I try to mop or sweep.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think you must work that pupper way to hard....he is all wore out! Great pictures.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

janine said:


> I think you must work that pupper way to hard....he is all wore out! Great pictures.


Yes... like a dog!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

It takes a lot out of you being that cute!! All the pictures are great!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

These pictures are so cute they made me scream!!! WOW!!! He is such a lil sweet heart!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Wow he's getting really big! Look at the length of his tail!! I bet he cleans off end tables with that thing!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet pictures. He sure doesn't need any lessons in how to get comfortable. He is a master.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

omg he is such a cutie!!! I wonder if you really are talented with the camera or if it's just your subject that steals the show?! haha j/k


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

It's exhausting being that cute though!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Super cute! Did you get that bed from costco? Champ has the same one.


----------

